# Travel Talk > General Discussion - Anything and Everything >  New to travelling and travelling alone!

## robwotson

There are also new friends and are due to head out of my world tour March 1, 2011, the first destination is Rio de Janeiro! I plan to travel for about six months, returning to England in late August. I'm very excited, but also a little 'nervous, because it is all very new to me, and I have  to travel alone.

If anyone has tips and tricks on my destination or back in time first in general, I'd love to hear them! So if anyone can suggest where to find potential partners travel, it would also be greatly appreciated! I'm pretty nervous for the remediation of the mine, and I know that my family is too!

----------


## xenosadams

Stay on the roads! Do not use this opportunity to explore the road less traveled. Some of the main bars / restaurants / hotels are popular for a reason and it is usually because they are safe and enjoyable. I'm not saying you should eat at McDonalds every day but if you can meet people on Main Street, you can always explore the alternatives with fewer people are on the road

----------


## wcrystal

Fine! I too was at this time in Rio!

----------

